# DM: Mother spends 10 weeks in a tilted bed to avoid miscarriage



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Ten weeks, 24 hours a day in a tilted NHS hospital bed, because she has a really weak cervix- and it worked! The simplest ideas are the best, now where did I put those cushions...!! In the Daily Mail: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2076768/Donna-Kelly-spends-10-weeks-lying-upside-avoid-miscarriage.html

/links


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly article. Many women with Ic spend there time on a tilted bed when the hospital sees that there membranes are bulging and there is nothing else that can be done. And like me the majority of the time this does not work. The article also fails to mention an abdominal cerclage so many women with failed vaginal stitches such as the shirodkar think that there is no options left.

Well ladies there is a transabdominal cerclage!!!!! So dont give up if a tilted bed and vaginal stitch did not work for u.
x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

The wonderful thing about FF is the stuff we learn, so thank you for posting!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks urban girl, I meant to post that it was so wonderful that this lady has her rainbow after so much heartache. 
x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats really mad! But glad it worked for her anyway   x


----------

